# questions and info for 3205 owners



## rbig

The relay inside my fuse box, under the dash, was a Hella, p/n 4RD331 524-02. Cub p/n 725-1648. 

I found NAPA relay AR634 is a direct substitute for this one, in case anyone needs to know.

I also found an empty slot next to the relay in the fuse box. This empty slot appears to contain a voltage sensor, Cub p/n 725-3251.

What happens if this is missing? 

Seems there are Cubs with deck PTO engagement mechanisms that use a vacuum solenoid actuator valve which is separate from the bellows assemby. My PTO uses and integral bellows assembly, which houses the vacuum actuator solenoid valve.

For those of you who have this arrangement, the valve cannot be separately replaced. The whole kaboodle is called a Vacuum Actuator Kit, and is Cub p/n 759-3963. It sells for approx $106.00. 

I have no idea if there are two separate PTO arrangements on model 3205s, or whether the different PTO arrangements are on other size decks and/or models. It would be appeciated if anyone can shed some light on this.


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by rbig _
> *I have no idea if there are two separate PTO arrangements on model 3205s, or whether the different PTO arrangements are on other size decks and/or models. It would be appeciated if anyone can shed some light on this. *


The vacuum arrangement came later and most likely not on your machine. Best guess around 2001 or 2002 models (3204 and such)

You can look at this site for the BOM break down (click on big icon) as well as models to see some of the changes between models.
If you are able to isolate the defective unit which you mentioned above - it will be money well spent because they are great machines

http://www.cngcoinc.com/parts-browse.asp


----------



## ducati996

Just did a quick look at that site I posted - I entered in your model 3205 and it shows only one way (which you have). If you enter in lets say model 3206 it gives you two options based on serial ##. So it looks like it is only one option for your machine.


----------



## rbig

Seems my setup on the PTO is different from others. Majority of other big decks have a separate vacuum actuator solenoid valve (p/n 725-3278; $21.80). The companion bellows unit for those is p/n 751-3173; $53.00. My integral unit (bellows/valve combo) is p/n 759-3963; $100. 

I'm reasonably sure the valve is bad on the bellows unit. Since they both have to be changed together, I think I'm going to roll the dice and take it to my friendly Cub service center. If they get into a parts changing game, it's at their expense. If I do that, it's all mine. If it's in fact the combination valve/bellows, I'm out the shop labor and the price of the unit. If it's something else, I may get away a bit cheaper. 

I'm wondering if I could get away with putting the model 3205 bellows and separate solenoid valve on mine in place of my combined unit? The total would be only approx $80, and I wouldn't have to change 'em both out any time one or the other goes bad.


----------



## ducati996

I honestly cant answer your question but Im sure a lot of folks would be interested when you are able to sort things out -

If possible dont forget to update us - good or bad

thanks


----------



## ypm

rbig said:


> Seems my setup on the PTO is different from others. Majority of other big decks have a separate vacuum actuator solenoid valve (p/n 725-3278; $21.80). The companion bellows unit for those is p/n 751-3173; $53.00. My integral unit (bellows/valve combo) is p/n 759-3963; $100.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm wondering if I could get away with putting the model 3205 bellows and separate solenoid valve on mine in place of my combined unit? The total would be only approx $80, and I wouldn't have to change 'em both out any time one or the other goes bad.


Hello rbig,

I realize your post dates a few years back but what you describe is the exact same problem I'm currently going through with my Cub Cadet 3184. Like you, my tractor has the bellows/solenoid valve combo. I'm very curious to see what ended up being the solution for you. I like the idea of replacing my current bellows/solenoid valve combo with the separate ones, just like you wondered. Please let us know how you solved the problem.

Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------

